# Snowbird



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Any news on results?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks To The 2nd Series

7,8,9,10,13,15,25,33,35,40,41,47,49,50,51,52,55,59,60,61,68,70

22 Total

Open Callbacks To The 2nd Series

2,10,12,13,17,18,19,20,22,24,25,26,27,29,34,36,37,38,42,44,46,47,48,51,52,54,55,56,57,59,60,61,63,64,65,67,68,73,74,75,76,77,79,80,81,82,84,88,90,91,92,
95,96,98,99

54 Total


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

qual placements:

1st--#7 Just Joe--Patti Roberts
2nd--#14 Coot--Dona Martin/H-Kevin Cheff
3rd--#30 Stormy--Charlie HInes/H-Dave Smith
4th--#26 Ice--Barbara Younglove o/h

sorry don't have jams....


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind
7,8,9,10,13,25,33,35,41,47,49,51,55,59,60,68

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind
2,10,12,18,22,24,25,26,27,42,44,47,51,55,59,60,61,63,76,77,80,82,90,96,98,99

26 total


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Spotty cell phone coverage while I was on the road traveling, so couldn't write anything down - very incomplete results.....

Open (100 dogs entered):
4th series - 14 back, 8 dogs did it:

1. Hook - Voigt H, Hines O
2. Jerry Lee - L. Dubose O/H
3 - Judy ?
4. Blaze - Voigt H, Fekula O
jams - don't have names but I believe that Attar had a couple of them?


Am (70)

1. Stella - Didier
2. Talla - Opseth
3. Buttons - M Dubose
4. ?

Don't quote me.

Congrats to all.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> Spotty cell phone coverage while I was on the road traveling, so couldn't write anything down - very incomplete results.....
> 
> Open (100 dogs entered):
> 4th series - 14 back, 8 dogs did it:
> ...


Open 3rd place: Keeper Woodson (Attar)
RJ: Ruckus Bledsoe (Attar) (Keeper and Ruckus are littermates: age 3!)

Jams: Diva Stracka (Attar), Kalla Exo (Attar), ..... missing one.... )


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah to Stella and Talla and Keeper and Ruckus!!!! Wohooo!!!

But would love to know 3rd place.....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

D Osborn said:


> Yeah to Stella and Talla and Keeper and Ruckus!!!! Wohooo!!!
> 
> But would love to know 3rd place.....


the open 3rd was Keeper Woodson... 

I'd like to know who go the Am 4th????? any takers?


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> the open 3rd was Keeper Woodson...
> 
> I'd like to know who go the Am 4th????? any takers?


Susan I heard 4th in the Am was dog #71, not sure if that is correct or not....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brandoned said:


> Susan I heard 4th in the Am was dog #71, not sure if that is correct or not....


can't be.... there were only 70 am entries to start with....  but thanks for trying!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> can't be.... there were only 70 am entries to start with....  but thanks for trying!


Lol got ya! I'm wondering who got 4th also, guess it's a big secret?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Weezer got 4th


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Another great job by Dave and Stella in a very talented field!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go David and Stella - a huge congratulations!


----------

